# Learn Portuguese Online



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Does anyone have any recommendations of websites for learning Portuguese on line?

I have seen a few sites and like a couple of them however the ones that I did like taught the Brazilian 
dialect and I would like to learn the European Dialect of Portuguese.

Thanks.


----------



## SUMMER01 (Feb 4, 2011)

Give babbel a try, just go on line type "babbel" and get the free trial


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Portuguese language lessons online with Emma Sherrett, she has a website, and does Skype lessons


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

free lessons at memrise.com It's a very good system, I have actually learned a bit from it. 

There are lots of courses to choose from, and unlike many it is actually Portuguese, not Brazilian Portuguese! I am woking on this lesson:

Beginners Portuguese, - Memrise


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

SUMMER01 said:


> Give babbel a try, just go on line type "babbel" and get the free trial


I tried babbel and I actually really like the website and features it offers. My only concern was they teach Brazilian Dialect Portuguese and not European Portuguese.

I assumed learning European dialect Portuguese would be better used in Portugal.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the other suggestions as well I will take a look at those websites.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Mattskii said:


> free lessons at memrise.com It's a very good system, I have actually learned a bit from it.
> 
> There are lots of courses to choose from, and unlike many it is actually Portuguese, not Brazilian Portuguese! I am woking on this lesson:
> 
> Beginners Portuguese, - Memrise


This does seem like a nice system and that was the problem I was having that all the sites had Brazilian Portuguese and not European.

I liked babbel but it was Brazilian .. This memrise seems pretty good I will give it a shot.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

betelnutz said:


> This does seem like a nice system and that was the problem I was having that all the sites had Brazilian Portuguese and not European.
> 
> I liked babbel but it was Brazilian .. This memrise seems pretty good I will give it a shot.


Good luck! It really is rather good if you stick with it. Like I didn't  lol 

I have returned to the site today and will pick it up again. Thanks for the reminder! lol


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Mattskii said:


> Good luck! It really is rather good if you stick with it. Like I didn't  lol
> 
> I have returned to the site today and will pick it up again. Thanks for the reminder! lol


Well after doing a few lessons on the European Portuguese it seems there is no audio. That is really a downer cause listening to the pronunciation is pretty important. Their Brazilian does have audio. 

Finding it difficult to find a language website that has the all the features :confused2:


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

betelnutz said:


> Well after doing a few lessons on the European Portuguese it seems there is no audio. That is really a downer cause listening to the pronunciation is pretty important. Their Brazilian does have audio.
> 
> Finding it difficult to find a language website that has the all the features :confused2:


There is audio on the one I have. Some lessons include it, but not always for every word. Some don't.

Check your speakers and volume! lol Beginners Portuguese, - Memrise

I just checked it and that course does have audio. 

This one does too: ! Easy ﻿﻿﻿﻿Portuguese • Conjugation, An easy way to learn European Portuguese conjugation online for free. - Memrise


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Mattskii said:


> There is audio on the one I have. Some lessons include it, but not always for every word. Some don't.
> 
> Check your speakers and volume! lol Beginners Portuguese, - Memrise
> 
> ...


ok Thanks I will take a closer look


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

These guys are really good for European Portuguese:

https://www.practiceportuguese.com/

They have some free stuff and more features by subscription.

Also, check out Helena Rocha at Tradutex, she is very good:

Tradutex | Portuguese for Foreigners Lessons in Lagos


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks, I have been using this one lately and its pretty good
Learn a Language Online - Transparent Language Online


----------



## wendyjf (Jun 27, 2015)

*Duolingo*

I'm using Duolingo app on my phone and PC, to supplement formal classes in European Portuguese here in London

- I'm too much of a beginner to know whether Duolingo is Brazilian or European portuguese, but so far it sounds much like my teacher in class...

What's great about Duolingo is you can set it up to remind you to practise, and you can link to friends etc. so there's pressure to do a bit daily. 
Might sound a bit naff, but if you don't practise everyday, you don't learn 
- I've found it really helpful in keeping me moving forward between formal classes.

Good luck!!


----------

